# 1332 snowblower



## toby (Nov 25, 2016)

what is the difference between an atd and a tas? my dealer is trying to sell me a tas. I say it obsolete and the new one is atd.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

toby said:


> what is the difference between an atd and a tas? my dealer is trying to sell me a tas. I say it obsolete and the new one is atd.


TAS is an older Tracked HS model with 120volt electric start which requires the use of an extension cord (up to 2015 models). ATD is a new Tracked HSS series (2016 on) blower with turn-key 12volt electric start and on-board battery. 
If I was in the market for one I'd sure get the HSS1332ATD it has several more features compared to the older HS1332TAS.
:blowerhug:


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

^ What the expert said above, including the new auger protection system which reduces the number of auger sheer pins you will have to replace.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

He might be able to get a really good deal on the TAS. I had a 32" TAS, yes the new ones are nicer, but they are also a lot more money.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the dealer might have a stock of older tas models that he is trying to unload. i would go for the atd, dont let him screw you. if he wont sell you an atd tell him you will find another dealer that will


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Doubt that you'll find any NOS (new old stock) HS1332 now being that most dealers cleared them last year. My local dealer has a few HS928TAS that he is selling for $1999.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

one of the dealers in Glastonbury ct still has 5 of each hs928 and hs1332 as of a month ago that are leftovers, he said he cant find anyone to buy one when you can buy a better machine for a bit more


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

It would have to be hella cheap before if consider a TAS. 

Power steering + auger protection? Yes please.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with *tonysak* if you could get the tracked HS1332TAS for $1500 cheaper I would jump on it. It was the top of the line 2 years ago. In other words, a fully evolved machine. I have the older HS1132TA and it is phenomenal. I absolutely love it. Period. And from some accounts here, the HS928TA or TAS would be better than the US HSS928


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

E350 said:


> I agree with *tonysak* if you could get the tracked HS1332TAS for $1500 cheaper I would jump on it. It was the top of the line 2 years ago. In other words, *a fully evolved machine*. I have the older HS1132TA and it is phenomenal. I absolutely love it. Period. And from some accounts here, the HS928TA or TAS would be better than the US HSS928


Exactly how I am thinking. The new toys are nice but IMO I still prefer the older HS1332 over the new one, may be in a few years I'll visit the idea of having an HSS in my garage, once all the kinks have been worked out. 

I feel like the only thing I mind not having on the HS is the electric chute. 

Dont need the battery: Hondas start on first or second pull, cylinder decompression means you dont have to yank on it for a yard to get the machine started. 

Dont need the LED light: I prefer the aftermarket cree set up that'll put the OEM LED to shame, of course it needs the coil upgrade from 15W to 50W output. 

Dont need the Auger protection system : I feel like snowblower have made it this far without too many of them getting blown up by not having the auger protection system, I'll be fine as long as I have proper shear bolts and as long as the auger have anti-seize on them to make sure they dont seize on the auger driveshaft. 

Dont need the taller bucket: Stock HSS bucket is nice and tall but you can always add the bucket extension to your HS to gain an extra 5" of clearance. 

Dont need the HSS HST transmission: The HS HST is been in production/use for almost two decades without any issues that I have seen been reported, granted the reduction gear box has some issues but some preventative maintenance can make sure they are always kept in check. 

The new HSS series uses Hydro-gear transmissions, which is a US supplier. I am relieved that its not tuff torque as I have heard horror stories from JD owners about the transmission failing. The issue that I have with the new design is the enclosed pump and gears into one unit. The old HS hydrostatic transmission was just a pump that had provided power to the gears in the reduction box, the unit was sealed with no gears to wear down over time and clog the HST pump within hence is may be why Honda recommended never to change the HST fluid. The new HSS Hydro-gear transmission has the pump and gears enclosed in one unit. 

May be I am being too critical of this design due to some negative consumer experiences that are out there rather than taking the positive track record that these companies have into consideration. 

From my research this is the transmission that the new HSS series uses the Hydro-gear SST transmissions 

Leading Manufacturer of Precision Drive Solutions - Hydro-Gear - SST

here is a picture of the HS model HST internals, notice lack of gears












and here is a picture of HSS HST internals. 










and this threads didnt really help the cause either

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ss-tranmission-issues-2015-2016-delivery.html

Above are the reasons, at least for me, as to why there is a HS1332 sitting in my garage and not an HSS. Also, I couldnt pass on the price


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

As long as I stay on this forum you guys can ask me from time to time how my HSS1332ATD is doing. 

I put an average of 30 hours a year on a snow blower and it's usually heavy wet snow. After having an hour meter last year, I doubt I've gone below 30 hours a year and I know I've gone over that for several of the last 24 years.

I'm sure I'll post any problems if they do arise...hopefully there won't be any :blush:


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

A couple of other things not already mentioned... Having owned an 1132 track machine for 14 years, and now the newer generation HSS928, I think they're both great machines in their own right. That said, be prepared for a workout on the TAS - especially the 32" beast. You get pretty good at spinning them around on their tracks, but nothing like the new trigger controls that are great when blowing snow or even just moving the machine around in the garage. The older machines also have lower bars, which came in handy for steering it with your hips but if you're a taller person the new machine might be a lot more comfortable to use. 

Another thing I really like on the newer machine is the auger height control. It has a thumb control versus a footpedal and has infinitely variable verses fixed positions which I find handy at the end of the driveway where I need to get the scraper off the pavement, which I can now do without stopping the machine. 

Especially with a great discount, the TAS could be the right choice for you, but if you plan on many years of ownership, the newer unit is just a dream to operate by comparison. Either way, a set of low friction aftermarket front skids make a world of difference and I cant recommend them highly enough.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

In regards to SB83's post.

It seems to me the choices boil down to several points:

1. Reliability and proven track record vs. ease of handling and convenience.

2. Cost. If someone can pick up a last gen. HS for a really good price, it could sway some or many.

3. Newer iteration vs. older design.

4. Jobs. US/Thailand/Japan (HSS) vs. Japan/Thailand/US (HS). In the case of close competitors to Honda; US/China. Not as close competitors, near 90+% Chinese jobs. To me fastener manufacturing is not as major an element as assembly/manufacturing/design/management/distribution/sales and marketing, etc. - living wage jobs...probably due to my Detroit roots.

To me, No.3 is the last consideration.

I am leery of being one of the first ones out the gate, and I'd rather have the proven Honda-Japan quality in my garage, but I'm not getter younger and I'll be in my mid 80s if this new gen HSS lasts as long as my previous HS. 

I absolutely love the way the new HSS operates and maneuvers in and out of the garage...I'd say near perfect.

I also really like that I've helped support some U.S. jobs. It's not always so easy.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

JnC said:


> ...there is a HS1332 sitting in my garage and not an HSS. Also, I couldnt pass on the price


When did you pick up the HS1332? I usually read all of your posts, but I don't remember this score. Congrats.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

jrom said:


> When did you pick up the HS1332? I usually read all of your posts, but I don't remember this score. Congrats.


I was actually half way done putting together an HS1332 myself. The idea was to transplant a GX390 onto my HS1132. I was in the process of getting new drive shaft and all the parts needed to winterize the GX390 as it was coming from a Dewalt power washer. All the homework had been done, just needed to cough up some dough to get the parts needed. 

As luck would have I came across an HS1332 locally that I couldnt pass on, the price was right and after arguing with myself as to how my Frankenstein would still be a Frankenstein of a snowblower and not an OE HS1332 I jumped on the opportunity. 

Since I had acquired the HS1132 I had not used my old HS924 as I used the big machine for snowstorms with anything more than 6" of snow and anything less got taken care by 2 stroke craftsman single stage. Since the HS1332 came in I have sold the 1132, 924 and the SS. So for big storms its going to be the 1332 and for smaller stuff a Honda HS621 that I restored over the summer.


----------

